# Formular in Html-EMail einbinden



## messmar (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

kann ich ein Zwei-Felder-Formular (Name und EMail-Adresse) in einer Html-Email einbinden, und wenn ja kann es funktionieren?

Wenn der User die EMail z.B. als Newsletter bekommt und von dieser EMail aus, seine Daten per Formular (action='script.php') schicken lässt, kann das funktionieren?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Gumbo (5. Oktober 2005)

Solange in dem Formular ein absolutes URL als verarbeitendes Skript angegeben ist, sollte es möglich sein.


----------

